# Microphone not working on Realtek HD



## shoreguy

1st, do you have the mic muted in the volume controls? You may need to click 'Advanced' and check 'microphone' to have it show up in the advanced displays. If not,

Start----> Control Panel----> Sounds and Audio Devices----> Voice----> Test Hardware

The 1st things you need to do in setting up a new mic.


----------



## Slates_uk

I am having the exact same problem and i have dun all of the above. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Renegade5399

How many channels is it? Make sure it's not trying to use the mic port as an output.


----------



## PlatinCH

Hi everybody,

I had the same problem. By chance, I found the solution for this.

The Realtek software automatically detects Speakers and Microphones. So many people, included me, think you can connect everything everywhere. That's true excluded the microphone. The mic only works correct with the microphon-connecter, which is the pink one. Now it works correct and the volume is correct.

Greets from Switzerland

Eddy


----------



## >CI<GUNNER

Yea, same problem here with a logitech head-set and the 650i-ultra motherboard. (and yea, the mic is turned on and plugged into pink jack) the wild thing is that i've gotten it to work in the past, but all my budds tell me i sound far away. (this is with all volume settings turned to high) then I restart the PC, and this time the mic doesn't work. ARRGH







Guess i'll keep tinkering


----------



## ericeod

Try disableing front pannel Jack detection. It can be found by clicking on the file icon above the jack icons.


----------



## blingbling87

This is for all the ppl having problems getting their mic working i couldn't get my new mic to work so i spent all day lookin on forums and a LOT of ppl are having the same problem i eventually solved it my self (by pressing every button i could find lol) to get it to work i opened Realtek HD Audio Manager, under the Audio I/O tab i changed the 6 channel speaker settings to 2 channel and that was it works fine now. when it's set to 6ch it uses the mic port (the pink one) as a center speaker and sub output by changing it 2ch it makes it into a mic port the thing we've all been lookin for. : )

hope this helps please post this around thanx


----------



## b3owolf

Also make sure the Microphone boost is turned up to 30db, If I forget to do that people can barely hear me on teamspeak.


----------



## loky

this was when i had my mic plugged and winamp open but i wasn't saying anything ....funy isn't it







)


----------



## Biatch

I'm having a same kind of problem. Others can hear music very well (Teamspeak, MSN and ventrilo), but when speaking, nobody hears well. Check out: http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=3946111.jpg does anybody know why realtek locks these? That's the reason why others can't hear me.


----------



## Nikker

hey guys, i am having this exact same problem... and like the origonal post says my mic also works on my laptop (it is also a logitech headset). it recognizes that it is a microphone but when i try skype or sound recorded or ventrillo it does not seem able to pick up sound. the headphones on the headset work just not the mic. blingbling87 said something about changing a 6 channel setting to a 2 channel but i cant seem to find that setting in any tab of my realtek hd audio manager nor do i know what it means. i also cant seem to find any where where my mic may be muted so if you can coach me through any of this please post and help, i will appreciate it very much. thanks. P.S. i have tried the jacks in the back and the front.


----------



## Nikker

k after playing around with it for like an hour i think i may have found the problem but no idea for a solution... im pretty sure that the mic iss picking up sound but for some reason my compute (well realtek actually) is picking it up as really quiet even when im yelling into the mic. i figured this ou by maxing all the volume settings and the "boost" and now when i run skype it picks up a TINY little bit of sound, almost in audible... any ideas on how to fix this??????!!!!!!!


----------



## nikolauska

I got same problem that my mic is very quiet in skype, TS works littlebit better but not great either


----------



## Megelendosh

Hey, try speaking into your earpieces. I know it sounds crazy but trust me. I think I am having the same issue, because I noticed the low levels, especially when yelling, but when I bumped my earpiece the levels shot up. When I turned on listen to this device and spoke into my earpieces I could hear my voice coming from my speakers, total silence when I tried speaking into the mic. This is happening with every headset I plug in, both my Logitech H111 and my Beats. If it happens to you also then I(we) may be a step closer to solving this issue.


----------



## Megelendosh

Annd I just noticed this is a thread from 2010....good job me.


----------

